# Robin Hood Bows [ Little John ]



## River Dawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I also know someone who owns one of the Darton bows named after him. It's not used because we don't know the condition of the limbs and are worried they might delaminate or worse. I've been researching on the 'net to see if it can be converted into a recurve- nothing definitive yet. One problem we've encountered is that the riser doesn't have limb pockets, so we wouldn't know if the limbs are properly aligned.


----------



## NY_bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a chance to pick up a REALLY nice Robin Hood Little John bow and was wondering how one can tell the year or maker of this bow? It has a decal on it that reads Allen Patents and a bunch of numbers. I realize Allen was credited with being the originator of the compound bow in 1969 so would this have any bearing on the year it was made? Id really like to find one made by the man in Syracuse NY. I don't want one from Darton or anyone else. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


































There appears to be a cardboard material under the limbs against the riser. Nothing else there that I can see. No plastic that's for sure.


----------

